
Finally an open source license I can get behind - chovy
https://i.imgur.com/9PFnsMU.png
======
gus_massa
How much of the money should share with you? (The lawyers in the company will
never approve something like this. They even hate the "The Software shall be
used for Good, not Evil" just in case.)

There is no warranty disclaimer, that makes me nervous.

